# You snooze, you lose!



## bentwoody66 (Oct 30, 2021)

Guess I missed this one this morning.......DAMNIT!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 30, 2021)

I really had my Hope's up too, BOO-HOO!!!!!!


----------



## Mercian (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi, @bentwoody66 

Bad luck. Could you tell us where to see details of it please? 

Thanks in anticipation.

Adrian


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 30, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Iver-Johns...rom-the-1920s-/185135364490?campid=5335809022


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 30, 2021)

This frame isnt Iver it's a Miami!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 30, 2021)

Omg. That is just like my bike that got stolen.. I can’t prove it but it’s the one.I know it is the rear dropouts are unusual no adjustment just like the Miami.. that’s got to be it got to be it..my gut says so.....omg


----------



## catfish (Oct 30, 2021)

Wow!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 30, 2021)

It’s my bike I know it is.. omg!!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 30, 2021)

redline1968 said:


> It’s my bike I know it is.. omg!!



How long ago was it stolen?


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 30, 2021)

redline1968 said:


> That is just like my bike that got stolen.. I can’t prove it but it’s the one



Wow. When I see paint over like fork crown area and fender braces, seems clumsy. 

And item description "Selling for a relative, has been stored in box over 30 years, wheels may be wrong, but nice older restoration. Appears complete with a few scratches, tires hold air. Chain not installed but is included." 
Pic chain looks freshly lubed, yet not installed. Something does seem odd.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 30, 2021)

bentwoody66 said:


> How long ago was it stolen?



That sucker was stolen about 3 months ago in Oregon so California would be the perfect spot for it to go I can't believe it that frame is so recognizable it's very unusual it didn't have a badge and I know it didn't have a chain and the crank I know that's it man


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 30, 2021)

bentwoody66 said:


> How long ago was it stolen?



3 month.. that's it it's got to be the bike everything on it it didn't have a badge... it rattle can red double bar very distinctive chain there was no chain to it either that's it it's got to be it


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 30, 2021)

F----  I Can't prove it disappeared the night I bought it.. the rims were nonuseable.. tires rotted hard. They cant use it due to the rear dropouts


----------



## SKPC (Oct 30, 2021)

"selling for a relative".....then another item he lists is his own?   Time to get on that for sure...


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 30, 2021)

What can I do.. I'm screwed


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 30, 2021)

I don't know but situation sucks for sure. I read your old post about falling asleep and it got stole. I guess this post title "snooze you lose" is irony. Not making fun but at least you found it. 


redline1968 said:


> No I didn't even have a chance to take a photo of it believe it or not. It was just I got home I fell asleep on the couch then I forgot I bought it believe it or not and then that was it but it's it's a military-style original Rims and unfortunately is house paint red.. there's no badge ..the hangar is still black underneath It has rotted tires on it and the wrong front fender on it... it's a different front fender color yellow I think... not too hard to id ..  the handlebars have been cut too so they look kind of odd with a blackout gooseneck that's all I can tell you about it I didn't even have a chance to look at this f****** serial numbers


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 30, 2021)

Yeah I didn't catch on to that that's pretty funny LOL bad karma comes to the thief and the guy that sells it hopefully the guy that bought it knows more than likely he'll be on the cabe talking about it asking what it is.. or Facebook in any case I'm going to make a comment


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 30, 2021)

Get it back and we can run the punk over with our thousands of CABE bikes.  Find out where he lives and we must have a CABER near there.  The swing bike community got one man's bike back and we are bigger.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 30, 2021)

The seller sent me 2 additional pictures of the bottom bracket when I asked on ebay.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 30, 2021)

Does anything else look familiar to anyone here on the cabe? This is what he has sold or has for sale currently.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 30, 2021)

J-wagon said:


> Wow. When I see paint over like fork crown area and fender braces, seems clumsy.
> 
> Pic chain looks freshly lubed, yet not installed. Something does seem odd.



I agree; likely a re-paint, with a replacement drive train (also painted).



bentwoody66 said:


> The seller sent me 2 additional pictures of the bottom bracket when I asked on ebay.



So the hanger is not still black underneath?


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 31, 2021)

Well there's nothing I can do I can't prove it the guy could spray paint everything  he wants on it but that frame is so distinctive... Plus the fact that there's no chain on it and I knew the wheels were f***** up there's no way you could have used it plus that crank I know it all could be pure imagination but I'm going with my gut feeling on it


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 31, 2021)

And what really hits me the locality too coincidental it would make a lot of sense but there's just nothing I can do I'm afraid


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 31, 2021)

This guy could have bought it at the flea market not realizing it


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 31, 2021)

Yup, could be circumstantial. 


redline1968 said:


> This guy could have bought it at the flea market not realizing it



Possible that seller description box storage 30 years is salesman embellishment


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 1, 2021)

A cop could check his facts and ask his wife.


----------



## vincev (Nov 1, 2021)

You should always stick some type of proof[name,license number,etc] hidden if the seat tube or some place in the frame to prove it was yours.


----------



## fatbike (Nov 1, 2021)

vincev said:


> You should always stick some type of proof[name,license number,etc] hidden if the seat tube or some place in the frame to prove it was yours.



Mark didn't own it long enough to do so.


----------



## kreika (Nov 2, 2021)

@redline1968 Do you have any pics of it on your phone or pc to compare? I was with @sccruiser and spotted a bike he had stolen. We called the cops. He showed them pics from his phone of the bike. Away we went with his recovered bike.


----------



## sccruiser (Nov 2, 2021)

Man this is a tough one. At least when I found mine, I had some pictures of  before and after cleanup to show the cops.  Anything I buy now I take a picture of bike and try to get a shot of any serial number I can make out.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 2, 2021)

Sorry for your lose Mark. Looks like you may have had a 1914 Flying Merkel….  It is incredible the thieves were able to swap out the wrong front fender you mention with a correct Miami one.  They put a lot of work in that bike only to sell it for $500, they should just get a job!  Bike thieves suck.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 2, 2021)

kreika said:


> @redline1968 Do you have any pics of it on your phone or pc to compare? I was with @sccruiser and spotted a bike he had stolen. We called the cops. He showed them pics from his phone of the bike. Away we went with his recovered bike.



No.. I fell asleep I didn't get a chance to document it was late in the evening so it was like brand new I just bought it


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 2, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Sorry for your lose Mark. Looks like you may have had a 1914 Flying Merkel….  It is incredible the thieves were able to swap out the wrong front fender you mention with a correct Miami one.  They put a lot of work in that bike only to sell it for $500, they should just get a job!  Bike thieves suck.
> 
> View attachment 1506417



It wasn't a Miami flying Merkel cuz it did have screw holes so I knew it wasn't.. it came with a badge.. they put one on it.. it's definitely not a merkel bike.. it looks like it but it's not I looked at it at the auction house I remember the screw holes


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 2, 2021)

Only pics..lol






Just the harley is in my pics..oh well at least I scored the harley..


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 2, 2021)

redline1968 said:


> It wasn't a Miami flying Merkel cuz it did have screw holes so I knew it wasn't.. it came with a badge.. they put one on it.. it's definitely not a merkel bike.. it looks like it but it's not I looked at it at the auction house I remember the screw holes



At least that is a relief.  It still sucks.


----------

